# DeMarcus Cousins



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How good is he? He's playing at an elite level right now. Here are his stats thus far through six games (fouled out tonight so I'll throw them in there):

vs. Warriors - 20 points, 11 rebounds
vs. Blazers - 17 points, 9 rebounds
@ Clippers - 34 points, 17 rebounds
@ Nuggets - 19 points, 5 rebounds
vs. Nuggets - 30 points, 11 rebounds
@ Suns - 25 points, 18 rebounds

Shooting over 50% from the field (and almost 80% from the line). I just saw someone on Twitter say that he's the closest thing to Shaq since Shaq. What do you guys think about that? What's his ceiling right now? Can he lead this Kings team to the playoffs? He seems to have his head on straight thus far. I really think playing for Team USA did him wonders.


----------

